# Are you suffering from IBS-Constipation? Clinical Research Trial on now in London ON



## KGKSynergize (Dec 8, 2014)

*Are you suffering from Irritable Bowel Syndrome-Constipation (IBS-C) or know someone who is?*

You are not alone; The Canadian Community Health Survey found that there were approximately 700,000 Canadians diagnosed with IBS; representing 2.4% of the entire population.

We are conducting a new clinical research study to evaluate the effectiveness of an investigational probiotic supplement for patients with Irritable Bowel Syndrome with Constipation, or IBS-C.

This study is approximately 10 weeks in length and you would be required to visit us here at the clinic 4 times during the study.

*To participate you must be: *




Male or female 18 years of age or older



Diagnosed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome-Constipation (IBS-C) OR



Experiencing symptoms associated with Irritable Bowel Syndrome-Constipation (IBS-C)

Additional criteria to be determined upon telephone screening

*Qualified participants receive:*

Parking validation

Compensation up to $225.00

Please give me a call 519-858-8359 or email [email protected] if you are interested in participating.

Please feel free to pass this on if you know someone who may be interested.

*KGK Synergize Inc.*

Suite 1440, One London Place
255 Queens Avenue
London, ON N6A 5R8
T:519-858-8359

F:519-438-8314
www.kgkclinic.com


----------

